# Downton Abbey Knitting Patterns (K)



## choiyuk96 (Jul 28, 2014)

http://www.premieryarns.com/text/pattern_downloads/DA00015.pdf

http://www.premieryarns.com/text/pattern_downloads/DA00001.pdf

http://www.premieryarns.com/text/pattern_downloads/DA00003.pdf


----------



## Nushie01079 (Jan 30, 2011)

Nice patterns! Thanks for sharing the links!


----------



## Ananda (Dec 23, 2015)

Thank you for posting and sharing these patterns!


----------



## nittineedles (Apr 14, 2011)

I wouldn't use the yarn (too much acrylic) but I do like the patterns. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## willi66 (Aug 30, 2012)

Thanks for sharing


----------



## crispie (Dec 17, 2011)

willi66 said:


> Thanks for sharing


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## choiyuk96 (Jul 28, 2014)

So glad you all like them. You're welcome.


----------



## laceluvr (Feb 16, 2012)

Very nice patterns. Thanks for sharing the links.


----------



## Roses and cats (Apr 17, 2013)

Thank you for the links.


----------



## choiyuk96 (Jul 28, 2014)

You're very welcome.


----------



## Elaine3975 (Feb 9, 2014)

thank you for posting.


----------



## Sara Mae (Feb 23, 2015)

Thank You


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Good morning! Thank you again!


----------



## God's Girl (Jan 29, 2013)

Thanks for the site love the boxing day cardigan. Nice design and great collar.


----------



## whitetail (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks for sharing links


----------



## fgould (Jun 5, 2011)

:thumbup: Thanks for sharing the link. I love the shawl.


----------



## kathycapp (Sep 22, 2014)

Wow thT shawl especially is gorgeous!


----------



## norma goodrich (Dec 31, 2013)

thank you, nice sweater


----------



## Lighthousegal (Jan 5, 2016)

Thanks for sharing. A.C. Moore has some of these patterns free. Even Maggie's shawl. Just give a shout if you would like the pattern.


----------



## LoriRuth (Apr 14, 2012)

Thank you


----------



## nwjasu (Nov 8, 2011)

Thanks for sharing. Always building that library


----------



## marianikole (Aug 29, 2011)

thank you for sharing, nice patterns


----------



## choiyuk96 (Jul 28, 2014)

Glad you all like them. You're welcome.


----------



## Betty2012 (Apr 24, 2012)

Thanks. Especially like the shawl.


----------



## gginastoria (Jun 2, 2013)

Thank you for the link. My son has requested a pullover vest and I need the larger size.


----------



## BlueJay21 (Jan 4, 2013)

Thank you for the links. I didn't know there were specific Downton Abbey knits. I particularly like the jacket.


----------



## choiyuk96 (Jul 28, 2014)

So glad you all like these patterns. You're welcome.


----------



## sanchezs (May 19, 2011)

Thanks for sharing. Great looking patterns.


----------



## ptober (Mar 24, 2011)

Thanks for the share.


----------



## choiyuk96 (Jul 28, 2014)

You're welcome.


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

I really like the Budding Romance Shawl, thank you!


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Thanks for sharing the links. :thumbup:


----------



## choiyuk96 (Jul 28, 2014)

Glad you like it. You're welcome.


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

Thank you very much.


----------



## Moondancermel (Nov 18, 2012)

Thanks for the share. It would be nice to have the website this comes from as I find it easier to save to Pinterest.


----------



## SEA (Feb 9, 2011)

I love the shawl. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## choiyuk96 (Jul 28, 2014)

Glad you like it. You're welcome.


----------



## Debi55 (Jun 4, 2014)

Very nice patterns! Thank you!


----------



## choiyuk96 (Jul 28, 2014)

You're welcome.


----------



## Betty2012 (Apr 24, 2012)

Moondancermel said:


> Thanks for the share. It would be nice to have the website this comes from as I find it easier to save to Pinterest.


Looked to me like Premier Yarns, so I did a search and found them. From the home page there's a link to Downton Abbey, which takes you here:

https://www.premieryarns.com/category/downton+abbey.do

Hope this helps.


----------



## choiyuk96 (Jul 28, 2014)

Betty2012 said:


> Looked to me like Premier Yarns, so I did a search and found them. From the home page there's a link to Downton Abbey, which takes you here:
> 
> https://www.premieryarns.com/category/downton+abbey.do
> 
> Hope this helps.


It should be without the s.

http://www.premieryarns.com/category/downton+abbey.do


----------



## Betty2012 (Apr 24, 2012)

choiyuk96 said:


> It should be without the s.
> 
> http://www.premieryarns.com/category/downton+abbey.do


Isn't that peculiar! On my computer it comes up with the "s" and when I clicked your link, it went to the address I had with the "s" in it. Ahh, technology. This is one more of those mysteries that I sure can't explain. Thanks!!


----------



## choiyuk96 (Jul 28, 2014)

You're welcome.


----------

